# Our first title! I can't even believe it!!



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't believe it, we finally got our first title! It's for Sporting Scent Detection, Started. 

At our first trial, we got the container and interior search, but totally blew the vehicle search. Well not this time!! I entered all three components again, even though Berlin had already qualified for the container and interior searches.

Well, she qualified for all three in one trial, which means she gets the 'special' designation!! So she has her 'SD-S, SP' title! I got a big lump in my throat and hugged the judge. lol

And to make sure she redeemed herself, she got a PERFECT SCORE on the vehicle search! She indicated on it, but looked a bit hesitant and popped back up. I circled her back and asked her to check again and she indicated again and I called it. 12 whole seconds, it took her 

I've had my ups and downs with this dog, but I was so, so proud of her, I just love her so much. :wub:

So now we are going to work toward our advanced title, but I also want to start tracking with her.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good job both of you!!!

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations! That's awesome. Such a beauty of a dog too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: to both of you  Beauty and brains, I love this breed so much :wub:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks!! I was so proud of her!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats! That is awesome!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats! Job well done!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

That's wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!!!! Congrats!!! That's great for a "first" title, takes a lot of work! Nikon blew the vehicles in his first trial as well.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations . How exciting for you both. Cant wait to see more


----------



## Majikman (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats! My 2 yo long hair won her 1st and 2nd titles at first go, taking 1st place in vehicle at NW 1 and interior & container in NW2. Now I'm spooked for NW3 since it's been so easy for her. For NW2 there were only 4 titles out of 37 competitors, the other winners being Malinois and GSD. Great sport and my dog LOVES it. If we get a pronounced in all 4 elements I'll be over the moon.


----------



## Majikman (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats! Nosework is a fabulous sport and very popular on the west coast. In our 1st trial for NW1 my long hair titled, taking 1st place in vehicle. For NW 2 she took 1st in interior and container. Out of 37 entries, only 4 of us titled. Since it was so easy for her, I'm spooked for our upcoming NW3, but she LOVES it. She tracks naturally and if I were young she'd be the ideal SAR dog since she likes people and other dogs.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Am I a working home now? lol

Thanks everyone. I'm a little proud of my dog today, if you hadn't noticed  And to top it off, my dad's mare in Germany had a beautiful black filly Saturday night too, so the black dog and the black mare both delivered :laugh:


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations! It's so rewarding to have your hard work recognized.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Huge congrats to you and Berlin!

It was so nice being able to see you two again! I will see you at the next one!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

We'll be cheering for you Elisabeth!! It was great to see you again too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Berlin! The nose is amazing


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Berlin did a great job and looks gorgeous at the same time.


----------



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Wonderful for both of you. Beautiful girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

